# 1/2 Ton Hybrids Are Here



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I am searching the net everywhere trying to get the details on the Chevy and GMC 1/2 ton hybrids. In my research I also found out that GMC is making a hybrid diesal for the army but nothing on this being publicly available.

The great news is these vehicles still offer strong power for towing but have some killer additional features we all will love. They have 120 outlets on the truck that can run continuous for 32 hours with the truck off.

The gas mileage is not a big boost but they are claiming 21 on highway and 19 in town. Its only about 10% savings in gas but it looks to be a step in the right direction. These are just a mild hybrid and the Yukon's and Denali's are supposed to have a hybrid version coming out that will save even more in gas.

Please post any information you have on these good or bad. Granted I really want a 2500 for my next vehicle but gas is really starting to hurt my trips.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Haven't seen anything yet. The one "hybrid" Chevy made just had batteries for work projects, nothing for engine - even the sales guy that showed it to me really didn't see the point.

I think we'll see the big three begin to focus more on the mileage issues of the big rigs vs. just the added power. Power is fine, but if you can't afford to drive it then what's the point.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It seems like a gas/electric hybrid would be a natural for trucks. Electric motors develop a lot of torque (max. torque at zero RPM) that would be great for getting that TV/TT rig rolling. Once up to speed, a much smaller - and more fuel efficient - gas engine could maintain speed.

Sign me up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't seen a hybrid that will save you more $ in gas than what the additional costs are for the purchase. Are they good for the environment -- yes. Do they save money - probably not.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

From what I read chevy was offering it last years in select states to companies and then in 2006 introducing it to everyone. In 2007 they are supposed to have the new suv hybrids.

From what I read is they dumped the starter on the truck, steering, AC, everything will power on using electric. The engine shuts down when the brake is applied then starts soon as the brake is released.



> Instead of a conventional starter motor and alternator, the hybrid truck features a compact electric motor that is integrated in a patented, space-efficient way between the engine and transmission. The electric motor provides fast, quiet starting power and the ability to generate up to 14,000 watts of continuous electric power.


I think they are definitely moving in the right direction. GM is also pushing the E58 gas alternative which is like 85% ethanol.

As for the extra cost for this hybrid its not all that much more expensive like a lot of the hybrid cars can be.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

GM is offering a Dual Mode Hybrid system on the Tahoe/Yukon chassis (no word if it is going to be available on the Suburban/Yukon XL). I will see if I can get any info to post on the system.

Gary

Here is what I have found out so far:

The two-mode is patented hybrid technology with two modes optimized for city and highway driving. In the first mode, at low speed and light loads, the vehicle can operate in three ways: electric power only, engine power only or in any combination of engine and electric power. When operating with electric power only, it provides all the fuel savings benefits of a full hybrid system. Leaving the engine shut off for extended periods of time and moving under electric power at low speed is key to reducing fuel consumption in heavy stop and go traffic. 
The second mode is used primarily at highway speeds. In addition to electric assist, the second mode provides full eight-cylinder engine power when conditions demand it, such as when passing, pulling a trailer or climbing a steep grade. 
The second mode integrates sophisticated electronic controls, such as Active Fuel Management, cam phasing, and late-intake valve closure, allowing even more efficient engine operation. 
Two-mode system innovations allow for more compact packaging because its compact and powerful electric motors are designed to fit within the approximate space of a conventional automatic transmission â€" an efficiency advantage compared with todayâ€™s typical single-mode systems that rely on much larger electric motors. 
A sophisticated controller determines when the vehicle should operate in either mode of the two-mode drive system. Input from the controller determines the necessary torque for the driving conditions and sends a corresponding command to the engine and electric motors. The engine and electric motors transfer torque to a series of gears in the transmission, which multiply torque similar to a conventional automatic transmission to propel the vehicle. But unlike conventional continuously variable transmissions, the two-mode full hybridâ€™s electrically controlled system uses no mechanical belts or bands. Shifts between the two modes are synchronous, which means no engine speed changes are necessary for the mode shift to occur, resulting in ultra smooth accelerations.

The 300-volt battery pack provides electric power for the system, and while it is larger than a typical automotive battery, it is designed to fit in the vehicle without compromising passenger space. Special converters located under the vehicleâ€™s hood convert the motorsâ€™ AC output to DC current and power conventional 12-volt accessories, such as interior lighting, climate control and the radio. The vehicleâ€™s internal combustion engine provides power to charge the battery pack, so the vehicle doesnâ€™t have to be plugged in to keep the battery pack maintained.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

campmg said:


> I haven't seen a hybrid that will save you more $ in gas than what the additional costs are for the purchase. Are they good for the environment -- yes. Do they save money - probably not.
> [snapback]109301[/snapback]​


I for one am willing to spend more money on a vehicle to:

1) help the environment
2) put less money in the big oil corporations pockets
3) burry the cost in a monthly payment instead of emptying my pockets at the pump

Personally, I think it's high time we (regular citizens) help the environment... I drive our 4cyl Jetta when the truck isn't needed (even in the winter) and ride my bike to work 2 or 3 days a week in the summer.

I also think oil corporations (in fact, most corporations) are thieving from the environment and from our pockets. (I won't even get into this one...)

And I'm thinking the cost of a hyrbid, spread out over 5 years will make it easier to budget what you've got for spending. Even if you only spend 10% less on fuel, it's that much less you need to budget for.

I'd have bought a hybrid truck last year instead of buying my AV if they were in existence and could tow my trailer.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

BUY A DIESEL!!! 
Hybrids rely on slow driving slow to get thier milage numbers. Deisels get better milage in all driving phases. Plus right now biodeisel is the only competitive zero net carbon fuel.
So unless you need the electrics for towing and heavy duty performance, buy a small deisel.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just had the opportunity to drive 07 Yukon a 1000km round trip over the weekend. Took the Family to Splash Lagoon in Erie PA...what a blast.

The truck had DOD (Displacement On Demand) the truck switched between 4 cylinder mode and 8 cylinder mode when required. Bottom line very impressed with this truck. Ride was fantastic and I got almost 700km from a tank (fully loaded, 5 people and all of our stuff) which almost 100km better than an 06. You could not tell when the truck switch between the 2 modes. This will save owners big time over the life of the truck. The best part is that the power is still there when you need it. Now I beleive late in the year, early next year GM will have a hybird version as well







(No idea what the tow ratings are like)

Another plus with this truck was that it had an E85 engine as well. Emission are about 10% of the best hybrid if you are running this fuel. The only thing is that I could not find E85 anywhere?

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

On a similar note, GM has been making a Natural Gas conversion engine for a few years also.

I just recently had the opportunity to drive a 2005 pickup with the conversion. There was a tank in the bed, looked like a small toolbox from side to side.

There was a small, dash mounted switch to go from gas to Natural. All you did was flip the switch and you really couldn't tell if you were running on Natural Gas or regular gas.

The downfall is that I have no idea where you would get the tank filled when it was empty.....







Some places in Northern PA have a grandfather clause that allows them to get the Natural gas from the minig companies for free, so I guess they could use that.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just did a search on hybrids and cam across this site.

Hybrids

Built-in 2400 watt generator - cool for camping.

A cut & paste from the link.

â€œYouâ€™re getting a 2,400 watt generator built into the truck, covered by the powertrain warranty,â€ said Poulos. â€œItâ€™s clean, because itâ€™s using the engine to drive it, and itâ€™s going through the catalyst system. From an emissions standpoint, itâ€™s miles ahead of any generator youâ€™re going to find out there.â€

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hopefully this whole thing means I can buy a big thirsty 3/4 ton for alot less money sometime soon


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand that the GM trucks are going after DoD and E85 in a bigway next year. Not sure what DOD really does for the average towing driver. I define average towing drivers as bumper to bumper traffic during the week and trailer towing on weekends. Neither application make DoD useful. Having said that it is still a step in the right direction and if I was in the market I would be looking at them although I'm far more interested in the E85 capability.

If I was really wishing for something I would like a 1/2 ton truck sized diesel. Face it the diesels we have today probably exceed most of our needs and are priced as such. If they were a tad smaller and reflected that in the price then I would be really happy.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Conversion kits

Why not or 2-3k convert any diesel to greasel?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show "Mythbusters", but last night they were trying to improve fuel economy by using various advertised MPG increasers.

The interesting one was that they took a diesel Mercedes sedan and got a baseline of 33 mpg with it on regular diesel fuel.

Then they used filtered, but unaltered used cooking oil and ran it. The car ran fine, burned up all the oil they put in, and got 30 mpg.

I've heard of creating bio-diesel from used cooking oil, but never running on straight oil!!!

Steve

PS-none of the so called MPG boosters worked.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show "Mythbusters", but last night they were trying to improve fuel economy by using various advertised MPG increasers.
> 
> The interesting one was that they took a diesel Mercedes sedan and got a baseline of 33 mpg with it on regular diesel fuel.
> 
> ...


Acording to what I've seen all that is needed was to lower the veggie oil viscosity by heating it. In fact one kit the guy sells is just a heater that goes in the 2nd tank on a dual tank truck. One tank is diesel the other is Veggi oil.

The diesel was originaly designed to run on veggie oil. Midwest farmers ran tractors on hemp oil. The Fed made POT illegal which made growing hemp illegal.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Also go to www.frybrid.com for another guy selling systems. Overall a simple concept, but still some questions on longevity of the engine. Results so far (anecdotal) is that as long as the oil is hot to reduce viscosity and the engine is at operating temp to prevent "coking" (not quite sure what that is) everything works great. Many people develop relationships with restaurants and filter/dewater used veg oil. Basically free fuel.







Application depends of vehicle also. Older MB sedans are commonly modded, all of the diesel trucks have been modded, but the Duramax is problematic due to it using the diesel fuel to cool a piece of engine electronics. No one has come up with a foolproof solution yet.

Works best if you drive large number of miles, have time to collect and filter fuel, have an area you can spill veg oil, and have a fairly mechanical bent.

I have been interested, but don't own a diesel yet,







and am not sure I would have the time to collect fuel.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Hopefully this whole thing means I can buy a big thirsty 3/4 ton for alot less money sometime soonÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be a great futuristic dream to see the news reporting gasoline loosing value because it just wasn't in demand anymore?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fishingmarlin said:


> ...snip...
> They have 120 outlets on the truck that can run continuous for 32 hours with the truck off.
> 
> [snapback]109261[/snapback]​


WOW!!! I don't think I have 120 things to plug into all those outlets.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's see...

There's Melindas hair dryer... curling iron... TV... the kids X-box... blender... your electric nose hair trimmer...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

A diesel-electric hybrid is the only way to go. I've owned my last gas vehicle and will only buy diesel in the future. 40% of new cars purchased in Europe are diesel, and only seem logical for a hybrid as low end torque is their selling point. They also average 20% to 40% better fuel economy and diesel costs less to refine. Lower sulfur fuel and particulate traps will make the diesel less smog producing than gas cars and diesel already emits less greenhouse gasses, carbon dioxide and carbon monoxide. I keep waiting for the the big 3 to realize this, but my next new car will probably be a VW or Benz diesel.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

fishingmarlin said:


> From what I read chevy was offering it last years in select states to companies and then in 2006 introducing it to everyone. In 2007 they are supposed to have the new suv hybrids.
> 
> From what I read is they dumped the starter on the truck, steering, AC, everything will power on using electric. The engine shuts down when the brake is applied then starts soon as the brake is released.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

If it means better gas mileage, sign me up as well...


----------

